# Refrigerate sausage with cure # 1



## Biggy1 (Dec 9, 2019)

I grinded my meat yesterday and seasoned it added cure #1 and then stuffed and put it in the refrigerator to smoke, how many days can I leave it in before smoking because it is raining and kinda cold?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2019)

As long as you want.
The cure#1 will keep it safe for a couple of weeks for sure. Some say it's good for a month. It might be the best sausage you ever made, cause all the flavors are mending together in the fridge.
Looking forward to seeing the outcome!
Al


----------



## Biggy1 (Dec 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> As long as you want.
> The cure#1 will keep it safe for a couple of weeks for sure. Some say it's good for a month. It might be the best sausage you ever made, cause all the flavors are mending together in the fridge.
> Looking forward to seeing the outcome!
> Al


Thank you Smoking Al.


----------



## Biggy1 (Dec 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> As long as you want.
> The cure#1 will keep it safe for a couple of weeks for sure. Some say it's good for a month. It might be the best sausage you ever made, cause all the flavors are mending together in the fridge.
> Looking forward to seeing the outcome!
> Al


Wil do!


----------

